# Ladies, do you like chest hair on a man?



## arnie

Shaved:










Somewhat hairy:










Very hairy:


----------



## kilgoretrout

Is the last one wearing a sweater.

I'll go with "somewhat hairy".


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Shaved.


----------



## Zeppelin

I voted for that I'm not attracted to men, but felt the need to vote anyway.
I hope women like chest hair because I have a lot of it( somewhat hairy according to your pics.)


----------



## tbyrfan

shaved/somewhat hairy


----------



## puffyrock2

My chest is somewhere in between the last 2 guys. No hair on my back, very hairy elsewhere though. As far as women who like hair or dislike it, I've found it to be a 50/50 split.


----------



## jessgirl

Somewhat.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I don't really care with any of the three, but I prefer the first two.


----------



## komorikun

No hair or somewhat hairy. For white guys and latinos I expect somewhat hairy. Japanese guys usually have zero hair. Oddly enough they are hairy below the waist. Very hairy is gross.


----------



## Barette

Somewhat hairy to very hairy. I don't dig the no hair look, too feminine. Body hair is masculine, I like when y'all rock it.


----------



## CourtneyB

Shaved.


----------



## fanatic203

Other: naturally hairless


----------



## pita

I am a fan of chest hair in moderate amounts. Generally I don't go for the chest-sweater look, but hey, I am accommodating.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I lol'd hard at the last one, that is a whole lot of man!
My chest hair looks a lot like the second one but I keep it shaved, because I don't like the way I look with chest hair. If I had bigger pecs then i would probably keep it hairy.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Apparently I just started going through puberty, because I have chest hair on some parts and no hair on other parts. I had a bit before, but it was only recently where I actually started to get more of it. 

Too bad I'm never going to grow any height :b


----------



## MindOverMood

If I had hair on my chest like the second picture, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## northstar1991

shaved/somewhat hairy


----------



## ravens

I'm very hair but I've been shaving every couple of weeks because I can't stand my hair.


----------



## Perfectionist

YETI.

(Actually I don't really care one way or the other I just wanted to shout yeti.)


----------



## arnie

Brian76 said:


> i dont grow chest hair


Give it time. :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Brian76 said:


> i dont grow chest hair


Man we should trade places, I'm already starting to see signs of chest hair (apart from peach fuzz), and I'm sure by the time I'm your age I'll have enough of it. Mexicans huh?


----------



## probably offline

naturally hairless or shaved


----------



## Rossy

I have too much dam chest hair.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Either. I don't care.


----------



## deletedaccount12345

I like somewhat hairy or very hairy based on these pictures.


----------



## Fruitcake

I like men and their chests.


----------



## komorikun

Male nipples are quite nice too. I can't help but stare at them when I see a shirtless man.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Somewhat hairy. Zero hair on the body doesn't look too manly and too much hair... is just gross. I love me a little 'happy trail' more than anything.  And a bit of fuzz on the jaw... sexy.


----------



## Cashew

Usually I'd go with very hairy, but out of those pictures, I'm going with somewhat. Mmmmmmmm hairy


----------

